# Ameraucana rooster trouble



## traing4jc (Jan 27, 2013)

Right now I have my 13 hens and 1 rooster in a temporary 10 by 12 tractor coop. We will eventually be moving them to free range in a fenced area on our 5 acres. Yesterday I had to climb into coop because a couple of the hens have started to lay on the ground in the corner. While I was squatted down collecting a couple of eggs back turned to rooster. He pounced on my upper leg? What the heck?! This is a first. Today he was coming up close to me so I gave him a shove to make it known I am in charge. any suggestions? He was given to me 2 months ago and he is approximately 1 year. We have 4 children from ages 1 to 10. Wondering if I should be concerned. Thank you! 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

You need to get a grip on that roo. I have a BCM roo I have to keep an eye on. 
When he does that or even threatens to, go crazy on him. Grab him, shake him, chase him until he hides in the corner. Let him know how much tougher you are than him. 
It sounds mean but the last time mine did it I grabbed him, choked him, chased him into a corner and hit him several times with the feed pan screaming at him the whole time. He thinks I'm crazy.  
If he doesn't stop he will go in a pot but since then he has been good.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

If you can't make him stop then eat him. I have 14 roosters and all but one is well behaved. I tried showing him I was boss but it didn't work so he is currently in a pen awaiting execution. The others all share a coop with the hens at night and free range during the day. They have their minor squabbles during the day and protect the hens but they have never tried to attack me.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

LittleWings said:


> I grabbed him, choked him, chased him into a corner and hit him several times with the feed pan screaming at him the whole time. He thinks I'm crazy.


no no he knows your crazy so he is staying away from you for good


----------



## traing4jc (Jan 27, 2013)

nj2wv said:


> If you can't make him stop then eat him. I have 14 roosters and all but one is well behaved. I tried showing him I was boss but it didn't work so he is currently in a pen awaiting execution. The others all share a coop with the hens at night and free range during the day. They have their minor squabbles during the day and protect the hens but they have never tried to attack me.


I am all for butchering and having dinner on him! he's a nice size too!

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

traing4jc said:


> I am all for butchering and having dinner on him! he's a nice size too!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


he thinks that is his flock, you need to show him that it's your flock.

the good news is if something with big teeth shows up your rooster will

give it a run for it's money while your hens make a quick run to the coop

so he does have value


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I will not put up with a mean roo ... I say chicken pot pie.


----------



## Rocky_top_roo (Sep 11, 2014)

Maybe he can smell fear!hahaha!


----------

